# stocking suggestions for a 120g peaceful community tank



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the title states I am looking for suggestions for my 4x2x2 tank. The substrate is pool filter sand. There are various peices of driftwood with some live plants as well. 
Here is what I was thinking
30-40 rummy nose
I would like a school of zebra loaches for the bottom but if not 20 or so cories.
3 or so blue rams ( what is a good number?)
I have one blue gourami
some oto cats (how many?)
I would really like to get a L46 zebra from Charles but am not sure if it would work.
Any suggestions for changes? The tank will have 2x xp3 with a 36w uv running on one of them. Keep in mind small fish community. Thanks.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Cant wait to see a large community tank like that up and running! I'm a big fan of Angels so i've got to suggest a small community of them... maybe 4 or 6 so they can pair up


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

angel will be too aggressive for most smaller tetra.

How about some cory? You can have a bigger colony of rams as your tank floor plan is nice. I would do 10.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

how many cories do you think I could keep in their charles? I was thinking angels but I wouldn't want them to eat my rummy nose. The tank has been cycling for just over a week now with 30 giants danios. I will remove them when I put in the permanent inhabitants. So Charles would a zebra pleco work in here? I would really like one but I read they don't compete for food well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

By all means get some Cories - 8 or 10 of them - 2 different species - Sterbai & Emerald Greens would be nice. Don't know about Plecos - perhaps Charles can answer that - some grow quite large.
If you want a smaller fish tank, there are many choices - a school of cardinal tetras would be good with the rummy noses. You might also think about Copper or Harlequin Rasboras to occupy the upper portion of the tank. I really like mature Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasboras) . Or some Serpai tetras - lemon tetras. Oh yes, and 4-6 Otos would be good mates too. Oh, so many choices !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not get an L46. Loaches are aggressive and boisterous and the L46 might get bullied. I'd get some Peckoltia like L134, L15, L147. The first 2 get to 3.5" max while the L147 gets to 5" or so.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Put a great big ornate bichir in there


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what gary said about the L46. It might not get enough food. The peckoltia will be more suitable with your tank, even Scobinancistrus like L14, L368 will work.

At the size of your tank, you can fit easy 24-30 cory... It is nice to see them school together. I would do a school of 6-10 gaint cory or brochis, and 12-18 standard size cory like pepper, metae, sterbai, panda...

And for the top fish, 2 school of contrasting color like cardinal/rummynose will be nice as well.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

How about 1/2 dozen Odessa barbs, they are beautiful when they colour up.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What type of biotope or specific distribution of fish do you plan on having? 
South american? The schools of rummynose and cardinal is good as well as a school of two or three variants of cories.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i really like the vibrant orange colour of platy's. PLUS they'll reproduce in no time and they stay fairly small.


----------



## kpdeej (Jun 21, 2011)

neon tetras


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You could do a community of larger fish. Maybe a Trio of Angels, a school of 6+ clown loaches and another school of a med sized barb like denisoni barbs.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the idea of denisoni barbs. A school of those can look really nice. If you're looking for smaller, rummy noses and cardinals are great. Maybe even consider hatchet fish for the top of the tank?

So many options, and a great blank slate!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I really want to switch up to a completly peaceful planted community tank :] 

I would do...

40 Rummynose, 20 Hachet Fish, 30 Cories (same, of your favourite type), some (12, 1 per 10 gallons) bristlenose pleco/otos/plecos, and then maybe some German Blue rams or dwarf cichlid or another school of tetras...


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Since you will be using pool filter sand as a substrate, I would recommend some species of Geophagus. They love sifting through sand.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will definitely have a school of rummy nose, one of cardinals (not a big fan but my gf likes them), corys for the bottom and I will research these hatchet fish a bit. What I am not sure about are either oto's or small pleco's (and where I can get them, ehm Charles). Dwarf cichlids a small group, favourites anyone and where I can get them? I checked my water chemistry yesterday and found 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 10 nitrates and 6.6 ph. I also checked my tap nitrates <5. The tank has only been running for 8 days but I took some driftwood out of another tank to seed the biological filter. I will check again this weekend and if everything holds steady I may remove the danio's and add some permanent residents xD.

Here are some photos of what it looks like so far (5 megapixel camera 5 years old I think):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great! can't wait to see the full population


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous tank.
Otos are a type of pleco. A school of them wouid look nice.
This tank would look so nice with a school of altum angels 
The cories are going to love this tank.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking tank, looking forward to seeing the occupants! A pair of blue rams would look great in there


----------



## kpdeej (Jun 21, 2011)

Bizbomb said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I will definitely have a school of rummy nose, one of cardinals (not a big fan but my gf likes them), corys for the bottom and I will research these hatchet fish a bit. What I am not sure about are either oto's or small pleco's (and where I can get them, ehm Charles). Dwarf cichlids a small group, favourites anyone and where I can get them? I checked my water chemistry yesterday and found 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 10 nitrates and 6.6 ph. I also checked my tap nitrates <5. The tank has only been running for 8 days but I took some driftwood out of another tank to seed the biological filter. I will check again this weekend and if everything holds steady I may remove the danio's and add some permanent residents xD.
> 
> Here are some photos of what it looks like so far (5 megapixel camera 5 years old I think):
> 
> [[images snipped]]


meh. it's only okay. you should get some neon tetras.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He is already getting cardinals.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> He is already getting cardinals.


Don't mind her she is the girlfriend I was speaking of before


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

kpdeej said:


> meh. it's only okay. you should get some neon tetras.


Hi girlfriend


----------

